Ask HN: What could Elon Musk do to protect humanity from AI? - softvar
======
itamarst
We're not living in a comics book or movie. No superheroes here.

~~~
gvb
...and all the supervillains are human.

My first rule of debugging: Always fix the known bugs before trying to fix the
unknown bugs.

------
Finnucane
We haven't even figured out how to protect humanity from humanity, and we've
had a lot longer to work on it.

